# 10 months-old, systematically jumps and tries to bite me when he gets nervous/stimulated



## Cmllrz (Aug 8, 2021)

I must also add, that apart from this, we have a very good relationship. He follows me everywhere, when off-leash never tries to run away, he sits on my lap like a baby, eventhough he's almost bigger than me now hahaha.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

He looks like a real nice Golden. My girl also jumps up when excited and walking along side of me. She nips at my hand, and it can hurt if she gets me. I have trained her in basic obedience. She knows the commands *Sit, Down, Heal, Stay, Leave it, and NO* (means stop what you are doing)....

Have you trained your dog in obedience? If you have, your commanding hi to *Heal* or *NO* would stop that behavior. I prefer using Heal as in that way she stops jumping and biting and heals as we walk.

Train, train, and retrain and be consistent....even big boys can be trained in basic obedience. If you do not know how to train obedience, try to find a class you can take with your dog or look on the internet for a training program you could follow. It is not hard, it just take 'knowing how' and then taking the time to do it daily...

Good Luck


----------



## LucyNoble (Apr 10, 2021)

I agree with 3goldens2keep and will add a few more items. My female golden behaved like yours especially 6mos-10mos and her aggressiveness (not super mean but pretty rough and pretty strong biting) was occasional and totally out-of-the-blue. From perfect to demon dog in seconds. Me moving or using my hands made it wayyyy worse -- whether to put a lead on her, take a lead off, finger up with a NO didn't help. Jumped, grabbed my legs, clawed, biting, nipping, legs arms. Yish. Awful. Closing her muzzle, she went crazy.

Watched a lot of videos, read a lot of articles. Some experts say puppies that leave their mother too young don't learn proper pack or play behavior. Remove yourself from the abuse, they said. So I did that and it helped. I said OOUCH, Yelped, left the vicinity. Who was training who, right? LOL. I tried everything for months. NO. Off. No Jump. etc. 98% of the time she responded to household/normal scenarios but not when in demon dog mode. Finally, I combined commands and what I was reading/learning.

NO, YOU ARE HURTING ME. Fold my arms on my chest and step back a little with firm SIT. I wait a good long time before rewards. I make her think about her hurting me but do not leave the scene.

It is happening less and less. My dog is probably smarter than me, I will admit. But, Goldens seem to be "empathetic". I get a better response from her by being sad or hurt vs. trying to enforce a command like DOWN, SIT or NO. Just my story, it may help. 

P.S. When crazy started we started exercising our dog to the maximum. Not just energy wise (running, retrieving, swimming, walking) but teaching, teaching new things. Walked new trails, put up a little obstacle course, new commands, kept recycling toys, etc. I personally think a smart dog just gets bored. Bratty and crazy may be the result of boredom.


----------



## LucyNoble (Apr 10, 2021)

*Cmllrz -- *I was typing my story above about my (can be crazy dog) Lucy. Here are some play and learning toys that may keep Ziggy busy and stimulated.
-- Wobble Wag Giggle Ball -- talks to your dog when they roll it
-- Outward Hound Hide A Squirrel Squeaky Puzzle Plush Dog Toy
-- Pet Qwerks Talking Babble Ball Dog Toy -- very cute -- talks to your dog when they roll it
-- HOMEMADE -- A Plastic Milk Carton with Marbles in it -- If he is a chewer, use a hefty canister of sorts like a Metamucil jar or something similar
-- Golf Balls -- throw them or hit them in the yard with an old golf club
-- Glow in the Dark Golf Balls -- very cool and entertaining -- bounce them hard and they light up
-- Bubble Wands or Bubble Tubes -- you will love and if you have kids fun for them too -- kid safe and dog safe

All for now !!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The dog needs obedience training and a lot more exercise.


----------



## the_real_george_forman (Jan 3, 2020)

Our George did this. And it was so frustrating. He ruined so many down jackets - one time he saw a feather leak through a seam and then ripped my vest to shreds while I was wearing it. I had to call my husband- 2 blocks from home - and have him pick me up, billows of down flying all around me in downtown Chicago. But he only did this outside, when he was overstimulated. 
I understand that stepping on the leash may not work if he's big/you're petite. It did help to remove myself from him, you could tie him to a fence or pole if that's nearby. Often, if we put something in his mouth he would then chew it (could be a toy from home, a stick if desperate, etc). That REALLY helped. Of course that's just a coping mechanism rather than dealing with the actual problem and training, but we found 10 months to be the absolute WORST age for this particular behavior.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

LucyNoble said:


> *Cmllrz -- *I was typing my story above about my (can be crazy dog) Lucy. Here are some play and learning toys that may keep Ziggy busy and stimulated.
> -- Wobble Wag Giggle Ball -- talks to your dog when they roll it
> -- Outward Hound Hide A Squirrel Squeaky Puzzle Plush Dog Toy
> -- Pet Qwerks Talking Babble Ball Dog Toy -- very cute -- talks to your dog when they roll it
> ...


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Camille, I am a fellow brazilian also with a golden named Ziggy. My Ziggy started doing the exact same thing when he was around 10 months old, so I understand how incredibly frustrating this is! Wish I could tell you something I did that magically fixed everything, but the truth is I tried a lot of things, I did a lot of training, enrichment activities and as he grew older he eventually stopped. Today I have the most loving 3 year old golden I could have ever dreamed of, so I promise you there is hope. Feel free to write me on here! Vai dar tudo certo!


----------

